# Thoughts on chino suits?



## dpham00 (Mar 8, 2009)

What are your thoughts on chino suits? Are they formal enough to wear to work or to weddings or funerals?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

First off... is that picture of a chino suit? If so than it looks like any other suit and should be suitable (zing) for whatever you required it for. 

Usually when I think of chino suits I think of unconstructed and often unlined cotton suits made of the same material that a pair of chino pants would be. I think that these are acceptable as any seasonal suit would be. Unless a specific style or color is called for, this would be a perfectly acceptable alternative to a traditional suit.


----------



## dpham00 (Mar 8, 2009)

It is a chino suit, 65% Cotton, 35% Linen.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

At a wedding or funeral? A young guy could get away with it. Dark suit but with the with lower cost and more casual feel of chino fabric. People who notice will think, "a bit on the casual side, but hey, he's young. At least he's wearing a dark suit."

Chino jacket on a mature adult is I think for more casual occasions, in lighter color and/or as an odd jacket, not part of a suit.


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

"Work, weddings, funerals" is pretty broad. I'd say no to the second and third, and then ask what sort of work you do. I teach grad students, so I could show up for work in shorts and a polo. What I actually wear to work, however, is something entirely different, and more in the trad vein. I tend to wear sack jackets and the occasional suit. That is too formal for most of my colleagues. If I were the gardner, that suit would probably be too formal; if I were a lawyer, that suit would probably not be formal enough.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Age has nothing to do with it, IMO. I think weddings and funerals call for wool. Tropical worsted maybe?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

depends, yes, no


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

Appropriate at any wedding where seersucker or linen could be worn. If you don't know which ones those are, I can't help you.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Outdoor wedding in summer*

I'm currently debating this very topic. I'm attending the wedding of a daughter of a cousin next weekend near Raleigh NC which will be held outside at 5:00 in the afternoon. It will be at the home of the father of the bride and in a rather rural setting. (think horses and cattle)
I'm debating a navy poplin or a tan seersucker suit. I do not want to be too obvious, but it's going to be hot as the devil and likely humid. Any thoughts?
Tom


----------



## Beau (Oct 4, 2007)

Outdoor wedding, not a member of the wedding party = cotton suit perfection.

Cotton suits are fine for work in the south where it is hot and humid. Some disagree, but if the suit looks conservative, i.e. not comical or anachronistic, them wear it with pride.

My only dilema is I can't make myself buy a lesser made suit, and $1200 seems too dear a price to pay for something I can wear only 3 -4 months per year.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

That suit if "Chino" suit is be would be fine for those activities.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

amplifiedheat said:


> Appropriate at any wedding where seersucker or linen could be worn. If you don't know which ones those are, I can't help you.





Beau said:


> Outdoor wedding, not a member of the wedding party = cotton suit perfection.
> 
> Cotton suits are fine for work in the south where it is hot and humid. Some disagree, but if the suit looks conservative, i.e. not comical or anachronistic, them wear it with pride.


I questioned the suit because I think of chino cloth as a cloth that in trousers is only a little dressier than denim, and much less dressy than, say, seersucker.

However, on further review, (1) Wikipedia distinguishes khaki trousers from chino trousers, the latter being dressier. I hadn't been aware of this distinction. (2) The OP did say it was a cotton/linen blend, and to my chagrin I confess I spaced on the fact that in this context linen is not cotton.

I'm curious, though: linen aside, do other people here think that cotton twill is less formal than cotton plainweave? I would have said yes, but now I'm not sure. EDIT: Maybe I should say *loose* cotton plainweave (?) but anyway do people think the weave is a factor in how formal a warm-weather suit is?


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Regarding the photo - I wouldn't wear a contrast-collar shirt with a cotton suit. I also wouldn't wear a contrast-collar shirt without a tie, but I think that's a less universally accepted position.

In warm weather, I think a cotton suit is appropriate for work, unless one is in an environment where the standards require a wool suit. They're ideal for a summer wedding, particularly one where some or all of the activities are outside. I wouldn't wear one to a funeral, though, not even a navy poplin.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

fishertw said:


> I'm currently debating this very topic. I'm attending the wedding of a daughter of a cousin next weekend near Raleigh NC which will be held outside at 5:00 in the afternoon. It will be at the home of the father of the bride and in a rather rural setting. (think horses and cattle)
> I'm debating a navy poplin or a tan seersucker suit. I do not want to be too obvious, but it's going to be hot as the devil and likely humid. Any thoughts?
> Tom


Go with the tan seersucker...it will be perfect!

In response to the question posed by the OP, let circumstance determine your response. Tom Brown's School days response was most appropriate, IMHO; "depends, yes, no"?


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks Eagle- I just needed someone to push me in that direction. Seersucker it will be!
Tom


----------



## 88 Pelican (Dec 8, 2008)

From D.C. southward, yes.


----------

